# Finding New Home for Lovely Pigeons



## Woofthedog123# (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello there everyone!

I've rescued 2 pigeons (now husband and wife) from a construction building for almost 2 years now. I know this is going to be very difficult, but I live in Sydney, Australia and long story short, I can't keep the pigeons anymore.
They've been living with me at work (I used to live at work) but I've moved and there is no way for me to move back. I am still looking after them but now they are inconveniencing everyone at work. So the two options are to:
-keep them in a cage permanently
or
-put them down (i definately do not want to do this)

I was wondering if there is any advice anyone could give me, or if there is someone around NSW that would be willing to take them in. I am quite desperate. They are quite docile (as docile as Rock Doves get). They've completely imprinted on people, eat out of hands and also mingle with dogs, so 100% not predator aware.

Thank you


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope someone steps up to adopt them. We keep our pet pigeons in large flight cages from the internet and assembled, inside a shed outside. You might want to look around for a large cage. Would not put them down.


----------



## Shep (Apr 24, 2018)

I can look after them if those birds need a home. I am in Sydney too.


----------



## Woofthedog123# (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh man! Thanks so much. However, I've found a nice lady by the name of Gillian to look after these two for me. You are very kind for offering, and thank you so very much!


----------

